

The iPhone 5 is hardly a great leap forward - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21562939

======
nicholassmith
I wish I could downvote entire articles from the entire internet as that one
is crap. Apple has never been about bringing out a revolutionary model every
year, it's been about appearing in a market segment and going "Hey, look what
we've done instead" to a captive audience, drooling on themselves. They then
bank that success and begin the process of nailing it down until it's perfect
(Apple perfect, not nerd in the world perfect).

Jeez, you'd think the Economist would have the backing to be able to get
someone who's followed this sort of thing for more than a few years.

------
epo
Odd, the Economist is usually rather intelligent. Apple doesn't need great
leaps forward, that was the first iPhone. "Steady as she goes" is now good
enough. They mainly need to convince those whose contracts are expiring to
renew their vows and show those without iPhones just how much they are missing

The "competition" is in no danger of catching up with the overall package no
matter how hard they try to mimic and copy, so why squander advances?

